# Spring Turkey Wrap-Up



## allen.riggs (Jun 2, 2012)

Spring turkey has come and gone around here, but what a great season it was! I shot a big bodied Jake and my buddy shot a nice Tom. We both used HeviShot #6 and both birds were dead in their tracks. I was really impressed with this load. I had a second tag but didn't have an opportunity to use it. Bummer-I had a box of HeviShot Magnum Blend I wanted to try out. Guess they'll wait till fall. More birds around here than I can believe. Should be a great fall hunt.


----------

